# Truck Cap Vs Tanneau Cover



## fjr vfr (Apr 6, 2016)

Sold my truck with a cap and bought a new to me truck with open bed. I need to enclose the bed and thought a tanneau cover would give me the most versatility.

I'm just thinking though, will the added turbulence between the truck and trailer be noticeable? Also seems like more wind would be hitting the trailer? How does it affect the handling?

Has anyone gone from a cap to a tanneau cover or visa versa? How do you rate the differences?

Thanks,

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Do you ever see yourself buying a 5th wheel trailer?

Even before I had a 5th wheel, I preferred a tonneau cover over a canopy. The tonneau just offers my flexibility for the way we use the truck. Where ever I am with the truck, I can quickly roll up the cover and have full access to the bed vs being limited to a the height of a canopy. Can't even fathom having to put a canopy on/off (and storing it) for times when you need to haul something tall.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't see me buying a fifth wheel trailer. I have had a Snug Lid / Snug Top on my Silverado for over twenty years, covering two different trucks. I like the hard surface and "lockable" storage of the lid. It keeps honest people honest. I had a soft tonneau cover years ago and it was OK.

http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m285/leedek/Home/Outbackers/DSCN2368.jpg

My truck is 2WD and lower than 4WD. The Lid adds a finished appearance that I appreciate.

Leigh


----------



## fjr vfr (Apr 6, 2016)

I don't see myself buying a 5th wheel trailer. It's just two of us. I do like the hard lockable covers, but when away from home and I need the bed for a big item, then what? The soft covers are more versatile, but there is the security issue. Each solution has it's pros and cons.

I am still curious about the difference in towing when it comes to the aerodynamics? The trailer must catch more wind with the tonneau.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

fjr vfr said:


> I don't see myself buying a 5th wheel trailer. It's just two of us. I do like the hard lockable covers, but when away from home and I need the bed for a big item, then what? The soft covers are more versatile, but there is the security issue. Each solution has it's pros and cons.
> 
> I am still curious about the difference in towing when it comes to the aerodynamics? The trailer must catch more wind with the tonneau.
> 
> ...


Regardless of which cover you buy...if someone really want into your truck...none will help.

Aerodynamics is a toss up. Will you see better MPG...maybe? Do you drive out of your way to save .03c on gas? I don't...some things are just 'what they are" and I go about my business.

I would decide based on your usage (tonneau or canopy) and not think about the other stuff.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Now there's a hobby for me in retirement. Determining drag coefficients for pickup trucks with and without tonneau covers versus no cover versus canopy. 

I agree with OC, the little bit of difference dragging a 4 ton box down the road with or without a lid is very small. Go with what you like and except the pros and cons. I do remember that the Cattleman fabric tonneau cover I had would balloon pretty big at 60 MPH. I ended up making some plywood panels and the cover rolled out on top of those. I made three sections of the panels so I could easily remove them when I needed to use the truck bed. The panels laid on the bed liner atop the side rails and the cover rolled out and was secured with it's Velcro strips.

The Snug Lid is a bit of a pain to remove as it takes more upper body strength than my DW can muster. It can be removed if there are two able bodies available. I am still trying to come up with a pulley system to make it a one person job. Getting the lid free of it's attaching points is easy. Getting the lid off the bed and secured elsewhere is the task. It can stand on it's edge with a cushion of blanket or other such.

Good luck with your decision.

Leigh


----------



## Jeff_D (Feb 28, 2017)

I have bounced all over the place when it comes to bed covers. I had a '89 Ranger with an open bed, a '99 F150 with a Leer shell and a '06 F150 with a Leer hard tonneau. Right now my '16 F150 has a tri-fold BakFlip tonneau and I just removed a retractable cover (Roll-n-Lock) from my '05 F250 and replaced it with a Leer shell. There are pros and cons to each. It really depends on what will work for you most of the time. Because I have two trucks, I get the best of both worlds. The F150 is a daily driver and the tri-fold (and Bedrug) provides me with a 5 1/2' long trunk and the ability to haul tall objects when necessary. The F250 is primarily my tow rig and the shell maximizes the storage space in the bed. If I had to rank them based on practicality the list would look like this:

1) Tri-fold tonneau

2) Shell (topper, cap, cannopy, whatever you call them in your neck of the woods)

3) Retractable tonneau

4) Hard tonneau

If I had to choose one it would be the tri-fold because it offers the most flexibility by a long ways and also happens to be the least expensive option. That's a pretty good combination.


----------



## fjr vfr (Apr 6, 2016)

The tri-fold BakFlip tonneau is high on my list. Another one I'm considering is the Bak Revolver X2 tonneau. Both offer a good amount of security when closed. I'm taking my time so as to pick the right one. At this point I've pretty much ruled out a cap. I like my bed open for just throwing things in. The cap or tonneau is for when we are towing our travel trailer and need the space for all the stuff that doesn't go in the trailer.

Thanks,

John


----------



## The John (Nov 6, 2015)

fjr vfr said:


> The tri-fold BakFlip tonneau is high on my list. Another one I'm considering is the Bak Revolver X2 tonneau. Both offer a good amount of security when closed. I'm taking my time so as to pick the right one. At this point I've pretty much ruled out a cap. I like my bed open for just throwing things in. The cap or tonneau is for when we are towing our travel trailer and need the space for all the stuff that doesn't go in the trailer.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John


I have a hard tonneau cover on the back of my F250. I really like it, as it keeps things in my bed secure, however its a giant PITA to get off. I usually take it off a couple of times a year for things like elk camp, washer/dryer pickups etc. I like the BakFlip as it seems to be the best middle ground for storing when not needed and providing enough protection. Like others have said, if someone wants in they will get in, its more about keeping things out of the wind and secure for me (its really nice when you drive down a dusty road for half a day and when you open the cover everything is nearly dust free).

I only have one pick of my Tonneau open that I can find quickly.


----------



## fjr vfr (Apr 6, 2016)

Well I bought a BAKFlip G2 tonneau cover and have it installed. I really like it so far. I'm able to hide things and keep them out of the weather. The folding part makes it easy to get at things and I have an open bed when I need it. The only negative I see so far, is that it gets really hot in the sun. It makes me wish I had spent the extra for the BAKFlip F1 aluminum and fiberglass tonneau. The top layer being fiberglass. I don't know how much difference it would make? It must be somewhat cooler?


----------

